# Towing trailer - max speed?



## Orangehorse (4 October 2011)

I have just read that the maximum speed for towing a trailer is 60 - but does that apply to horse trailers too?

I want to use my trailer on the motorway and I was going to get a sticker for the back with the speed, as many drivers do not seem to realise that the trailer is going quite slowly.  However, I can't see that I would every drive at 60 with a horse in the trailer!

On my previous trailer I had a black on yellow sign that said "Slow Vehicle"
and I noticed that lorries used to start to overtake me from a long way back, which was good, but I don't know if it was strictly legal, as we weren't very slow.

I just want to alert following drivers that we are not speeding along at 70 and please don't ram into the back of my trailer.


----------



## cm2581 (4 October 2011)

60 on a motorway and dual carriageway, 50 on single carriage way, no other 'special' rules with regard to speed. 60 on a quiet motorway with little or no wind not going downhill, fair enough. Add in traffic, wind or downhill and you're bonkers to say the least. But that goes for any trailer! I rarely go above 50, but do on occasion if the conditions make it sensible. Equally I stick to 40 on a motorway if conditions require!


----------



## Orangehorse (4 October 2011)

The thought of towing a trailer with a horse at 60 makes my mouth go dry with fear.


----------



## gill84 (5 October 2011)

My mums hates towing on a motorway. She plods on at about 50 and gets passed by literally everything but better that than her fly along and not be comfortable. Put some caution horses stickers on the back if your really concerned


----------



## Clippy (5 October 2011)

If I have 2 horses on, I never go above 45. 50mph is IMO plenty fast enough on a motorway for anyone to travel livestock


----------



## Bosworth (5 October 2011)

Be careful, going too slow on a motorway is actually far more dangerous. You cause traffic to build up behind you, lorries can sit behind you. vehicles just do not see how slow you are going and are likely to ram you from behind. if you want to do less than 50 ( in good conditions) then really you should not go on a motorway. It is perfectly safe to tow a horse trailer at 60 provided that your towing vehicle is a decent 4x4 and is capable of towing the trailer ( loaded) with ease. As a driving instructor we always teach the learners to move towards the speed limit so as not to be a hazard to other road users. That is of course providing the conditions allow. I.e not down hill, not horrifically windy or with limited visibility. If you are struggling to drive towards the speed limit then you are actually far safer using the A roads and not the motorways.


----------



## Flashpaddler (5 October 2011)

I also never go above 50mph.  I believe the BHS website has some really good pages on towing horses and how to make it as comfortable as possible for them.


----------



## PorkChop (5 October 2011)

I am one of those that does tow at 60mph on a motorway - I do think it depends what you tow with though.

If you are not happy going that fast then don't worry, but I would also worry about going too slowly.


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 October 2011)

I like hazard stripes, also a SLOW VEHICLE sign, to be honest I  think "slow for horses" might only work for other horse aware persons
There is nothing to stop you sticking on "Max Speed 50" sign, or is there a ruling against that?


----------



## tallyho! (5 October 2011)

Why care? I travel at 50 on a m'way with horses/cattle all the time and no-one said anything nor have I been stopped for going too slow.

In my land rover, it will only go uphill at 30mph!! 

I would worry about yourself and forget other people.


----------



## Piglet (5 October 2011)

Max speed is 60, I never go above 50 as the last thing I want is to fishtail, at least if you do start to swing, you are more a to accelerate out of it safely.  Also a horse is a living animal and if you are driving too fast and horse moves around, it could cause you to sway.  I am amazed to see trailers overtaking me and disappearing into the distance quickly when I am travelling at 50mph.   Best to arrive late in this world than early in the next - includes the horse.


----------



## perfect11s (5 October 2011)

Bosworth said:



			Be careful, going too slow on a motorway is actually far more dangerous. You cause traffic to build up behind you, lorries can sit behind you. vehicles just do not see how slow you are going and are likely to ram you from behind. if you want to do less than 50 ( in good conditions) then really you should not go on a motorway. It is perfectly safe to tow a horse trailer at 60 provided that your towing vehicle is a decent 4x4 and is capable of towing the trailer ( loaded) with ease. As a driving instructor we always teach the learners to move towards the speed limit so as not to be a hazard to other road users. That is of course providing the conditions allow. I.e not down hill, not horrifically windy or with limited visibility. If you are struggling to drive towards the speed limit then you are actually far safer using the A roads and not the motorways.
		
Click to expand...

 Exactly .. not many people object to a slow moving vehicle on non motorway roads esp if the driver isn't a selfish pig   and pulls in to allow other vehicles to get past every so ofern,
however on the motorway its an terifiying sight to see a horse trailer limping along at about 45 its   playing Russian roulet with the horses and people's lives!!!!, if you havent got a suitable tow car or arnt confident to drive at a safe speed stay off the motorway...


----------



## Luci07 (5 October 2011)

perfect11s said:



			Exactly .. not many people object to a slow moving vehicle on non motorway roads esp if the driver isn't a selfish pig   and pulls in to allow other vehicles to get past every so ofern,
however on the motorway its an terifiying sight to see a horse trailer limping along at about 45 its   playing Russian roulet with the horses and people's lives!!!!, if you havent got a suitable tow car or arnt confident to drive at a safe speed stay off the motorway...
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree. I think 60 is really pushing it whatever you are towing with. I have a heavy trailer, very big horse and a Jeep and stick to 50. If I slip over 50 I can feel that the trailer is not so "grounded". I stick on the inside lane and never have a problem, neither am I holding up traffic either. I personally also prefer to have a little leeway so I can accelerate out of a slip stream when a particularly large lorry goes past. I drive a lot in my job and used to live in London so am experienced - and normally a lot quicker but not with my boy on the back of my car.


----------



## LMuirEDT (5 October 2011)

perfect11s said:



			Exactly .. not many people object to a slow moving vehicle on non motorway roads esp if the driver isn't a selfish pig   and pulls in to allow other vehicles to get past every so ofern,
however on the motorway its an terifiying sight to see a horse trailer limping along at about 45 its   playing Russian roulet with the horses and people's lives!!!!, if you havent got a suitable tow car or arnt confident to drive at a safe speed stay off the motorway...
		
Click to expand...


Agree.  I think it's up to the individual really but I think towing at 60mph is fine as long as conditions permit.  Imagine towing ur horse and suddenly finding urself catching up with someone else going dramatically slower cos that's what it's like for lorry drivers.


----------



## tallyho! (5 October 2011)

You should never accelerate out of a fishtail.


----------



## perfect11s (5 October 2011)

Luci07 said:



			I don't agree. I think 60 is really pushing it whatever you are towing with. I have a heavy trailer, very big horse and a Jeep and stick to 50. If I slip over 50 I can feel that the trailer is not so "grounded". I stick on the inside lane and never have a problem, neither am I holding up traffic either. I personally also prefer to have a little leeway so I can accelerate out of a slip stream when a particularly large lorry goes past. I drive a lot in my job and used to live in London so am experienced - and normally a lot quicker but not with my boy on the back of my car.
		
Click to expand...

 It might be a good idea to have your outfit checked over  to check the tow ball is at the correct hight  the tyres are matched and corectly inflated  and the axles and suspension on the trailer are ok etc,  these  can cause stability issues and  the symtoms you describe...


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (5 October 2011)

Most people I know tow as if they have forgotten there are horses in the back......I prefer to stick to 50mph, still get there on time, horses don't get swung about and have never found my speed to be an issue with other road users, I always let people past if at all possible.


----------



## ROG (5 October 2011)

CAUTION HORSES is a much better sign as it informs other road users that you may have to drive differently to accomodate the horses

This will assist other road users for all situations especially roundabouts where you do not want the horse to be slung from one side to another in a short space of time.

SLOW VEHICLE does not say why it is so and other road users may say to themselves - why are you here now annoying me if you know it is slow? - sad but true


----------



## Piglet (5 October 2011)

On reading all the posts, I think it is down to personal choice, I for one will be sticking to my 50mph, I do very little motorway or dual carriageway driving,  I am a confident driver with my C+E licence, I have a good 4x4 pick up, Batemans trailer (I also check tyres of said trailer before every journey).  I just an happier towing at 50, a friend of mine is a vet and she has attended several overturned trailers where the blame lies on the driver going too fast.


----------



## lilaclomax (5 October 2011)

I agree that the CAUTION HORSES is the best sticker to put on the back of the trailer.

The maximum speed is 60 whilst towing on motorways and dual carriageways and you can only use the first two lanes of the motorway, the maximum is 50 on single carriageways. 

At present there is no law regarding minimum speeds but if driving too slow and deemed to be a danger to others around you, there may be a risk of prosecution for dangerous driving. With the 80 mph discussion due to take place in the near future there may also be an additional advisement to minimum speeds, the minimum mph is not likely to made law though as it would be difficult to enforce due to traffic build up, road works etc...

For those who have recently taken their Class 1 and 2 tests the advice is to try not to go less than 1/4 (25%) of the speed limit on 'A' roads and motorways - that equates to 52.5mph on the motorway and 45 mph on Dual carriageways.

As others have said to stay on the safe side, if you do not feel comfortable driving between 50 and 60 and there are other options for you to use to reach your destinations then please consider these.


----------



## ROG (5 October 2011)

Speed limits and rules when towing are listed in the highway code so that should not be an issue

One that gets many thinking - a dual carriageway with 3 lanes in each direction -  Can a trailer be used in lane 3?


----------



## Luci07 (5 October 2011)

perfect11s said:



			It might be a good idea to have your outfit checked over  to check the tow ball is at the correct hight  the tyres are matched and corectly inflated  and the axles and suspension on the trailer are ok etc,  these  can cause stability issues and  the symtoms you describe...
		
Click to expand...

Jeep has just had its MOT and Trailer was checked over at the beginning of the year for its annual service. I am also very "hot" on tyre pressures and have a tyre checker/pressure so I can check my trailer at home. I know its acdurate as every now and then I will do the Jeep at a garage and check it against my own gauge at home.

I have seen someone towing in front who was obviously going a lot faster than me and their trailer was starting to move. She was driving an Ifor as well.

Thanks for the tips but its not the case with my trailer and car.


----------



## Luci07 (5 October 2011)

ROG said:



			Speed limits and rules when towing are listed in the highway code so that should not be an issue

One that gets many thinking - a dual carriageway with 3 lanes in each direction -  Can a trailer be used in lane 3?
		
Click to expand...


Legally yes, but .... why ever would you?!!


----------



## Luci07 (5 October 2011)

tallyho! said:



			You should never accelerate out of a fishtail.
		
Click to expand...

Never been in that sitatuation but was told a long time ago to accelerate a bit when a very large lorry goes past. I won't question it cos knowing my luck I will ignore that and something WILL happen.


----------



## Shazzababs (5 October 2011)

I normally find myself a nice big artic to sit (not too close) behind.  They do about 55mph.

Definately depends on the towing vehice though, with a Defender I have towed at 60 and its smooth and controlled, but my mother tows her pony with a mondeo estate and that is scary above 40.  Another reason for having a decent 4x4 which is made for the job.


----------



## biccie1 (5 October 2011)

If you have a correct towing combination (with everything as it should) towing at 60 (road conditions permitting of course ) should not lead to any unstableness etc. If it does there is something wrong.

If you feel the trailer start to move behind you should not accelerate or brake, simply ease off the pedals and allow the trailer to fall back in behind you correctly.

I can see why we cannot have minimum limits but I do agree that if you are not comfortable towing at a minimum of 50mph you should not be on a motorway. Simply because it is not fair on other road users. I hate having to pull out into the second lane when I am only doing 50-60mph because someone in the slow lane is driving too slowly. Trying to pull out into the second lane with a trailer (doing 50-60mph) on a busy motorway (everyone else doing 70mph etc) is a nightmare and it drives me mad that I am forced to do it due to someone else not being able to drive at motorway speed.

I believe that when travelling on a decent motorway (this is where road conditions come in) the horse will not feel any difference really between 45 and 60mph if you are travelling in a straight line and safely. It is poor driving that causes a bad travelling experience for a horse rather than being towed at 60mph.


----------



## flyingfeet (5 October 2011)

I used to tow at 60mph on motorways - my rig is good and my trailer never felt light (unless blowing a gale, and then I either didn't go or went slower)

Like others I will choose a HGV to park behind, this stops lorries cutting in too close in front (remember to flash them once they are a safe distance past!) 

I don't think travelling a horse on a straight road at 60mph poses any hazard. I also have cctv so I can keep an eye on 

However I think people go far too fast round corners with their trailers and I've seen many mount the curb. A horse is most likely to fall over, get frightened or have an accident whilst navigating a bend.


----------



## ROG (5 October 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/7171154.stm

Too slow and its a prosecution


----------



## ROG (5 October 2011)

Jen_Cots said:



			I also have cctv so I can keep an eye on
		
Click to expand...

For the driver or the passenger?


----------



## wench (5 October 2011)

I have managed to get up to 60mph on a good flat straight road before when towing horse. Whoops - soon slowed down though. Unfortunatly my truck is that good at towing you dont notice the speed!


----------



## hessy12 (5 October 2011)

Orangehorse said:



			The thought of towing a trailer with a horse at 60 makes my mouth go dry with fear.
		
Click to expand...

This too. I wouldn't dream of going over 50, despite having brand new trailer and excellent towing 4 by 4. I used to know a chap who belted along in his trailer, his horse hated it so much that he refused to load, and the man didn;t get why!


----------



## scarymare (5 October 2011)

Bosworth said:



			Be careful, going too slow on a motorway is actually far more dangerous. You cause traffic to build up behind you, lorries can sit behind you. vehicles just do not see how slow you are going and are likely to ram you from behind. if you want to do less than 50 ( in good conditions) then really you should not go on a motorway. It is perfectly safe to tow a horse trailer at 60 provided that your towing vehicle is a decent 4x4 and is capable of towing the trailer ( loaded) with ease. As a driving instructor we always teach the learners to move towards the speed limit so as not to be a hazard to other road users. That is of course providing the conditions allow. I.e not down hill, not horrifically windy or with limited visibility. If you are struggling to drive towards the speed limit then you are actually far safer using the A roads and not the motorways.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  I was stopped in a trailer doing 35 - 40 - horse really wouldn't stand up and police said that absolute lower limit should be 45.


----------



## ester (5 October 2011)

I don't think the horses feel any different going 50 or 60 on a straight flat bit of motorway road. I don't think going 60 on a motorway is irresponsible horse towing.

What they struggle with is speed changes and turns if neither of these are smooth = unhappy horse. 

Pretty sure I do 60 with one on board.


----------



## lannerch (5 October 2011)

If 60 is a problem in good tow coditions on a flat road then you need a new tow car or there is something wrong with your trailer!

For safty reasons I don't speed but I have to watch my spedo!

IMO going too slow on a motorway is far more dangerous you need to keep up with the majority of lorries. Lorries continuously overtaking will make you feel far more unstable than sticking to the speed limit.


----------



## stencilface (5 October 2011)

I won't go above 55pmh in my 7.5T with a horse in, and I definitely wouldn't go above 50 intentionally if I ever drove a trailer (not likely!)

Never accelerate out of snaking in a trailer, you do not have the power to be accelerate at such a rate that it makes it anything more than dangerous.  As someone who has been in the car when a trailer snaked and flipped (flipping the discovery also) I would really advise that you don't want this happening.


----------



## ROG (5 October 2011)

Stencilface said:



			I won't go above 55pmh in my 7.5T
		
Click to expand...

As modern 7.5s are speed limited to 56 then that will make no difference


----------



## scarymare (5 October 2011)

lannerch said:



			If 60 is a problem in good tow coditions on a flat road then you need a new tow car or there is something wrong with your trailer!

For safty reasons I don't speed but I have to watch my spedo!

IMO going too slow on a motorway is far more dangerous you need to keep up with the majority of lorries. Lorries continuously overtaking will make you feel far more unstable than sticking to the speed limit.
		
Click to expand...


Going 60 is fine until the car in front of you has a blow out and you have to react quickly.  Its the unexpected which catch people out - trailers rarely turn over at lower speeds.


----------



## ROG (5 October 2011)

scarymare said:



			Going 60 is fine until the car in front of you has a blow out and you have to react quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Leaving more room means no need for sudden major reactions


----------



## ester (5 October 2011)

is 50 so much lower with regards to trailers turning over though?

In my head (which might be wrong ) that would have as much to do with the distance left between you and the car in front as the initial speed being travelled.


----------



## scarymare (5 October 2011)

ester said:



			is 50 so much lower with regards to trailers turning over though?

In my head (which might be wrong ) that would have as much to do with the distance left between you and the car in front as the initial speed being travelled.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose so.  I remember when I used to tow 30 years ago with a fourtrack turbo going at 60 on motorways.  I was very confident and only ever had one really bad snaking despite the SWB.  However when I hired one the other day then no way would I tow at that speed - guess its the difference between 18 and 45 (years old).  Nowadays I never use the motorway and stick to the back roads but am lucky as we are inundated with show centres here in Aberdeenshire.


----------



## Theresa_F (5 October 2011)

On a motorway in dry conditions, no wind and little traffic, I will tow at 60.  I have a 110 new Defender and a Bateson Deuville trailer.  The outfit is very stable.  I personally prefer to use motorways in good conditions as there is less strain on the horse with change of direction, accelerating and slowing down and changing gear.  I tend to get on and stay at a steady 60.

On other roads, I keep the speed down to what I can stop in safely and without having to slam the brakes on.

I drive according to the road conditions and traffic and as said above, if you have a correct set up, then it should be stable at that speed.

I did used to tow a small trailer with my car and this I did keep to a maximum of 50 as I was at the higher end of the weight limit.


----------



## Naryafluffy (5 October 2011)

lannerch said:



			If 60 is a problem in good tow coditions on a flat road then you need a new tow car or there is something wrong with your trailer!

For safty reasons I don't speed but I have to watch my spedo!

IMO going too slow on a motorway is far more dangerous you need to keep up with the majority of lorries. Lorries continuously overtaking will make you feel far more unstable than sticking to the speed limit.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who had a trailer jack-knife fortunately didn't over-turn) when travelling at on a straight road at 50mph I would have to disagree. Car was suitable with tyre pressure checked, trailer tyres had been checked the previous day, nothing was over-taking us, all we can assume happended was the horse moved suddenly for whatever reason (had always loaded and travelled fine in the past) causing the trailer to start fish-tailing (no we didn't speed up to try and pull it out of the spin), by the time it starts fish-tailing it has become the tail that wags the dog. Trailer and car ended up at 90 degree angles to each other, was very scary when it happenned, I would not go above 50mph in a car and trailer regardless of the type of car pulling the trailer, by the time you take the weight of the trailer and then put a horse in it plus any tack etc that is going it makes it very heavy.


----------



## tallyho! (5 October 2011)

Luci07 said:



			Never been in that sitatuation but was told a long time ago to accelerate a bit when a very large lorry goes past. I won't question it cos knowing my luck I will ignore that and something WILL happen.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you haven't been in that situation, neither have I but happened to witness a caravan jack-knifing on M5/M49 Jct doing exactly this. I've also seen a sheep-crate end up side on in the fast lane still attached to it's Nissan which was perched, back end first, on the central reservation - M4 a month ago. Poor sheep.

The wind created by that lorry you talk of will sway the caravan/trailer so it is unstable, then when you accelerate, this simply makes the sway faster therefore the fishtailing. The more you accelerate, the faster the sway...

You must slow down if a lorry overtakes and you notice some sway, it's much safer.


----------



## biccie1 (5 October 2011)

Naryafluffy said:



			As someone who had a trailer jack-knife (...) when travelling at on a straight road at 50mph I would have to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

But if this happened at 50mph anyway (not 60mph which is the main debate here it seems) how slowly do you feel you should go with a trailer to 'stop' it happening?


----------



## stencilface (5 October 2011)

biccie1 said:



			But if this happened at 50mph anyway (not 60mph which is the main debate here it seems) how slowly do you feel you should go with a trailer to 'stop' it happening?
		
Click to expand...

I think the idea is that things can go wrong at any speed really, and why would you want to have an accident at 60pmh, when you could have on at 50 - which would likely end up with less damage done


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 October 2011)

Speaking from experience  . ( We had an accident with trailer on the way back from buying my 15 month old filly from wales . )

 I would never ever go above 50 with a horse trailer ( not that i would ever tow again )

  I was doing 55 on the way back from wales    got to near reading  and wind gust caught the trailer and it started to snake. We ended up facing the wrong way up motorway   roof of the trailer gone   trailer on its side.


  I tow a caravan   and even with my 5 lt  3 and 1/2  tone car  wind catches it and wobbles even with a stabilizer and i find towing it  at 45- 55 the best and most secure speed.


 I have seen a trailer past my horsebox and i was doing 60 he must have been doing 70.

 I think its stupid going over 55 with a horse / horses. You only have to have a sudden gust as i did or some **** having a blow out in middle lane and swerving  to have a fatality.
 IMO.
 
*And a useful tip is when towing  if you see a truck coming up your outside the best thing you can do to avoid the sucking experience they give you when passing is drift over the  rumble strips to give you more room  and less wind gust. *


----------



## perfect11s (5 October 2011)

ROG said:



			As modern 7.5s are speed limited to 56 then that will make no difference
		
Click to expand...

 Yes first reg after oct 2001   which  if you are following in a car is indicated 60MPH due to  car speedos  reading low  so if you think you are towing at 50 its realy about 45!!!     I had a bateson ascot and borrowed a brand new back then  ifor 510  which  I wouldent thank you for!!!  what a differnence  the bateson was smooth and quiet the ifor rattled and bumped along and you could realy feel it was there  and that was towing it with a big ford pick up  so what it would have been like with a smaller 4x4  !! needless to say I stuck with the bateson until I got myself a lorry , if  I went  back to a trailer  would buy other bateson or better still a gooseneck  if someone starts making or importing them here....


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 October 2011)

ROG said:



			CAUTION HORSES is a much better sign as it informs other road users that you may have to drive differently to accomodate the horses

This will assist other road users for all situations especially roundabouts where you do not want the horse to be slung from one side to another in a short space of time.
		
Click to expand...


  I also have on my Horsebox 


a sign saying   ** Caution slow braking horses don't wear seatbelts ***
and one saying  *** if you cant see my mirrors I cant see you **


----------

